# What are you listening to right now?



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

What kind of music are you listening to right now?

Its 4:17 AM on Friday morning and I'm listening to a really old Green Day CD...what about you?


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, its 7:22PM on a thrusday evening and I am watching American Idol! Lisa just got voted off. [sad]


----------



## pedramrad (Feb 25, 2006)

Saturday, 12:15 PM, listening to Schumann Piano concerto Op.54- Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers, all day long.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Has anyone heard of Angels & Airwaves? Its a new band by one of the ex-Blink 182 members...they sound pretty good.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

:shock: 182 members? Are you serious?!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Not 182 members; I was referring to the guys who used to be in Blink-182 the band.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Hhahahaha...:lol: My bad!


----------



## AllStar (May 11, 2006)

Franz Ferdinand is music to my ears and food for my soul....or maybe they just kick ass...yeah, I think thats what I was looking for.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

oh for sure, they're like my second or third favorite band. Those guys rock. Their newest album is in all of my latest playlists.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

It's 12:46 PM on a thursday and I'm listening to spanish ballet. It sucks but someone is listening and I can't change it....


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Muse has a new album coming out. The single Supermassive Black Hole sounds pretty good. Hopefully this CD's as good as the last!


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

Jose Gonsalez's song "Heartbeats" is really good--listening to it right now!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Listening to Alkaline Trio...great stuff


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

some depressing punjabi song my sis picked up from pak......


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

It is _*Friday*_ Morning and I am pretty excited about the 'TGIF' hype. I am listening to "*Life Is A Highway*" by Rascal Flatts. I have an entire playlist today.

I will share, maybe you guys will like the songs I picked out:

-*Closer* by NIN
-*Broken* - By Seether Ft. Amy Lee
-*Wake me up inside*- Evanescence Ft. Linkin Park
-*Cold *by Crossfade
-*You* - by Switchfoot
-*Here without you* by Three Doors Down
-*Listen to your heart* by DHT
-*Always on my mind* -Mix by DJ NEXX
-*Promiscuous Girl* - By Nelly Furtado Ft. Timbaland
-*Body Crumbles* by Dry Cell
-*Slept So Long* by Jay Gordon


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The new Muse album and the new Killers album is out. They both are pretty sweet, especially the Muse album.


----------



## DrVladdy (Oct 20, 2006)

pedramrad said:


> Saturday, 12:15 PM, listening to Schumann Piano concerto Op.54- Wilhelm Kempff


Now that's more like my style! #yes


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

friday 10.02 pm...doin a biology essay (ewww) and listening to "goldiggaaa"


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

seein no 1 else listens to music on this forum i shall again post what i am listening to...

4.07 am making bio notes and listening to..nusrat fateh ali khan..."husn waloh se Allah bachaye" (may God protect us from the those who hold beauty)...i think....noice


:happy:


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

"The Saints are Coming" by U2 and Greenday


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

UltraSpy said:


> "The Saints are Coming" by U2 and Greenday


The music video to that is awesome!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sparta, the new album, Threes.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

1.56 am mariah carey- shake it offfff


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sadia said:


> 1.56 am mariah carey- shake it offfff


Mariah Carey seems very high maintenance.

"Knockin' On Heaven's Door" Guns N Roses


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

knock knock knockin on heavens door...i like avril's version

3.43 am nelly furtado- maneater (eww)


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm in the library listening to the taping of keyboards... sad huh? :sad:


----------



## Rathi (Jan 19, 2007)

*Far Away - Nickelback*


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

All Hallows Sunset - Unreal soundtrack


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

rise against- state of the union


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

in ankhon ki masti mein...(in the mischeiveousness of these eyes) i dont think that is a word #confused ..but yea im luvin my classics 


:happy:


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

2.43 am..should by biology-ising and listening to rem- losing my religion


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

8:49 pm pony by ginuwine i luv this song lol


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

my saddle ur sumthin come on....lol astagfiurlllaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh...i joke i joke.... 2.50 am stand by me  (the song)


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

crazy cats. literally. meowing outside my door.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

2.16 am..doing a biology assigment...listening to kelis lil star....bliss


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

4.08am....finsishing bio crswk..listening to noor jahan..mahi ve sanuuu pul na javi (oh my mahi please dont forget me...loser)


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Listening to BBC World service, Programme about Ghana's independence. Did u know it was the first African country to gain independence? (I need to get out more I know).


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

did u know noor jehans eye make up was the shiz?!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

You know what? I actually read N.J's make up was actually plastic-surgeried onto her face... is that true? She was sooooooooo pretty when she was younger. I think if she grew older gracefully she still would've had that spark. Dont chase the youth ladies, roll with it and take your time!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

agreed ^ keeping on topic im listening to nsync..... gone...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The men in black theme song from the first movie... I forgot how fun it was to bob my head to.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

7:09 am listening to the incessant babbling of my best friend


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

One question that I've had for a while now....

What exactly IS, a *sabubu*?#confused


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

a gangstafied version of a suburu..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Im listening to Sadia debate whether she should staple her coursewrok or not.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> One question that I've had for a while now....
> 
> What exactly IS, a *sabubu*?#confused


lol ..sabubu is my nickname that my sister gave me my name is saba #cool


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

1.11am fugees..killing me softly *cries*


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

ben folds - brick


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

The' a'la menthe by KourTrajme (the song the dude does the laser dance to in Oceans 12)


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

im lisenin 2 toro bin *giggle*


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadie make it happen. U know u have to get that remix out!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

1.11 am....listening to....hum kiss gallii jah re he hein (i cant spell it) by atif aslaaaaaam.....


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

11:39 am fehnu habibi fehnu lol i can't remember who its by something khaled i think


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

That horrible whizzing whirling noise that computers make.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

n i thought i they were voices in my head ^


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

2.10 am...aziz mian...tere soorat..(your looks) YouTube - Teri Soorat Nigahon - Aziz Mian Qawwal ...what has overcome me!?


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

9:45 am the bilz 2 step bhangra #laugh


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Geo News


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

3.17 am enrique iglesias..love to see you cry....pure gelatine free eye candy.....

damn jus paid attention to the lyrics...they should be censored!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan - Teri Soorat


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

muse - starlight


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

muse rocks.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Greenday + U2 - The Saints are coming


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i was watching a little girl perform a qataghni dance which was really cool idk what the music was-something Afghani


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

I was listening to a nasheed composed by Sami Yusuf, it's called, "Al-Mu'allim" which goes something like this.....

We once had a Teacher 
The Teacher of teachers,
He changed the world for the better 
And made us better creatures,
O Allah we?ve shamed ourselves
We?ve strayed from Al-Mu'allim,
Surely we?ve wronged ourselves
What will we say in front him?
O Mu'allim...

He prayed while others slept
While others ate he?d fast,
While they would laugh he wept
Until he breathed his last,
His only wish was for us to be
Among the ones who prosper,
Ya Mu'allim peace be upon you,
Truly you are our Teacher,
O Mu'allim..


It's pretty long but anyways it's beautiful, BTW the "Teacher" is Prophet Muhammad that he is referring to.... i highly recommend that you listen to it...it!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Currently Listening To:

"I Tried So Hard" by Bone Thugs n Harmony featuring Akon


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

Tatu - 200km/h in the wrong lane - Not gonna get us.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

*Kompa*

I'm listening to this haitian group called Carimi. They're really good. What ya'll know about that?! lol


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

haha not much... actually nothing at all.. but I'll give them a listen and see what they're all about... now wassup?


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh ok... You got me, you got me...lol#grin


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

The Dulok song from Shrek - The joys of having a 2 year old neice #baffled


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

KROQ ! haha the only station I tune into every morning on the way to school .

Lately I've got Linkin Park's "What I've Done" stuck in my head, KROQ plays it too much #happy


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

my dad hiccuping


----------



## buddyholly (Nov 18, 2007)

funeral for a friend - juneau#cool


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

with every heartbeat- robyn


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

James Blunt- 1973!


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

Junaid Jamshed's nasheeds and Sami Yusuf.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Third Eye Blind-Semi Charmed Life


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> Third Eye Blind-Semi Charmed Life


awesome song


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers. Because they've been rockin for as long as I have.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Nicole Scherzinger - Whatever You Like ft TI ... cuz shes hott


----------



## Eikpari (Mar 18, 2006)

Tere Bin....from ATIF.. i love his voice..


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

any breaking benjamin's fans here? Breaking benjamin-the diary of Jane


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

the kinda music my mother told me keep away from million stylez- miss fatty ...i am very sad.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

agreed..and people who do so should be shot...hence i shall shoot my kid bro.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Alamgir is on Geo with Brunch with Bushra! hahahahaha

"Shaam se pehlay anaa"


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Dr Girish said:


> any breaking benjamin's fans here?


I heard "So Cold" by them a while back, which was pretty cool.

I agree Chili Peppers rock !


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

how come theres never any black rocker?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> how come theres never any black rocker?


How about Gnarls Barkley?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

rocky- eye of the tiger whilst my sister annoyingly boxercises in the living room at almost 12 am


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Everyone loves Rocky.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> Everyone loves Rocky.


Hahha, no offense MastahRiz, but I _just_ might have to take exception to that statement #wink.

Eye of the Tiger is an awesome song though, so I guess that's a start #laugh.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Everyone *should* love Rocky.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Smeer said:


> Hahha, no offense MastahRiz, but I _just_ might have to take exception to that statement #wink.
> 
> Eye of the Tiger is an awesome song though, so I guess that's a start #laugh.



What's not to like?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

risin' up back on the street, did my time took my chances..........................................eye of the tiger


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

fort minor..where'd you go? i need to know seems like its been forever..

YouTube - Fort Minor_ Where'd you go

aaaaahhhh


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

since youve been gone, please come back home..


----------



## Omer Rauf (Oct 9, 2007)

Iron MAiden.....
Hallowed be thy name...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

^ i havent heard that song who sings it?? btw b4 any of th emods tell you this your posting in the wrong section 

oh n i be's listening tooo

teri soorat- aziz mian 

YouTube - Aziz Mian - Teri Soorat


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Linkin Park - Shadow of the Day


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

I LOVE Rocky..
The Rocky movies make me cry.. haha I'm sad #dull
Yo Adriane..


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

There are A LOT of rockers here..
Am I the only one who listens to *Wu-Tang*?
I'm listening to their new CD right now. Not as good as their previous, (especially their first) BUT it's alot better than a lot of the crap out there.. (I'm listening to "_wolves_" right now).
If someone's interested in swedish rap I can higly recomend *Advance Patrol*. Some of their songs are in espa?ol.. 
ooh.. forgot to mention.. Sean Paul makes me wanna dance! So I put him on every time I feel I gotta get some exercise!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow..

I agree, Rocky is awesome! I loved the last one especially. And yes, wu-tang rules.

I always play something by sean paul in my mix of workout songs.

Can't say that I've heard a lot of sweedish rap though haha


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Who here is a daft punk fan?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i liked DPs around the world...but kanye wests stronger is with DP 2 n im lovin' that


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

aerodynamic and harder, better, faster, stronger!

my 2 fave DP tracks........


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

YouTube - In Flames - Acoustic Medley (covered by Dan and Eric)


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

mum n dad discussing pakistan n benazir bhutto over tea... hmmmmm


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

sajni by jal,,,,,,,,,,i really liked the video...


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey, here's anotheer question..
What song/signal is heard from your mobile when it's ringing?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

song 2 by blur.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

final fantasy fanfare!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mara (Jan 8, 2008)

*..*

Lateralus by Tool


----------



## Gohar786 (Nov 12, 2007)

sajni by jal
amazng song and video!!!


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

woow at least another Tool fan 

Vicarious-Tool 

but now shifting to this YouTube - Apologize - Timbaland feat. One Republic ( not live )


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Now I'm listening to Arash.
Anyone heard of him?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Can't say that I normally listen to much sweedish music, but I have heard two of his popular songs... not that big a fan :-/


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

I like the beats. I'm into ethnic music (almost) wherever it's from (especially the Balkans, because that's where I'm from). Don't think I'd like his music if I understood what he was singing about. But luckly, I don't understand a single word!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm sort of like that myself. I like listening to music regardless of whether or not I can understand it.

Currently listening to Arctic monkeys


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Sugar, We're Going Down - Fall Out Boy


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

Kami the biochem prof, yelling at us today and telling us to get out

"get out, Get out of my class"

music to my ears!

FREE PERIOD!!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody

I ♥ itunes shuffle


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


Nice! It's kind of a funky song but definitely fun to listen to #laugh.


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Sean Paul - Breakout
I'm at the uni now, so I need something to help me NOT to fall asleep!


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

empty-seether-fragile

on my new ipod


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

when you were young......the killers!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Gym Class Heroes - Cupid's Chokehold


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

taimur said:


> when you were young......the killers!





Smeer said:


> Gym Class Heroes - Cupid's Chokehold


good stuff #cool


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

OneRepublic - Stop and Stare


----------



## celestine (Apr 10, 2008)

brick & lace are storming the airwaves with *"love is wicked"#laugh *


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

superstar.. lupe fiasco


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

Pehli nazar mein kaise jadoo kar diya by ATIF ASLAM lol #laugh


hey taimur lupe fiasco wuz hea last friday. the concert was pretty badazz


----------



## priji (Jun 18, 2008)

Currently i am listening to Punkaj udas- Hindi Album.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Finger Eleven - Paralyzer


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

The Ultimate Vacation by Chamillionaire


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Coldplay - Viva La Vida


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

kalee tutty by my little brother


----------



## nayab (Aug 9, 2008)

its 9.23 pm on sat! im listening t viva la vida by coldplay!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

nayab said:


> its 9.23 pm on sat! im listening t viva la vida by coldplay!


awesome.
#yes


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello Goodbye - The Beatles.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Weezer - Pork and Beans


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

coldplay = thumbs down


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> coldplay = thumbs down


MastahRiz = thumbs down

Although I have to admit I've never been much of a Coldplay fan. I just really enjoyed Viva La Vida.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

I had that song on shuffle for a week straight!!
But I have to admit... all their other songs are bollox. 

At the moment, I'm listening to Bitter Sweet Symphony - The Verve.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Listening to qawali (respect ramzan!!)


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

maa song frm movie taree zameen par


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

My Heart will go on - Titanic

M sober today, the merit list is still not up!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Weezer pork and beans


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the silent sound of ac n yaa my typing sound


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Fareeha said:


> the silent sound of ac...


silent = free from sound or noise

#eek


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm meant to say vvv low sound comparable to no sound like very small sin theta is aprox equal to tan


----------



## live2give (Aug 20, 2008)

phir wohi raastey by shafqat amanat ali frm RAMCHAND PAKISTANI
its soothing....always gives me pleasure
any1 else heard it or not??


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Thnx for the advice m downloading it right now!!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

tum se he frm jab we met


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

live2give said:


> phir wohi raastey by shafqat amanat ali frm RAMCHAND PAKISTANI
> any1 else heard it or not??


Don't remember the song, but an excellent movie, especially compared to other Pakistani movies #yes.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Best I'v Ever Had----Vertical Horizon
3 Wishes--------------The Pierces
Fell In Love Without You----Motion City Soundtrack
Go---------------------Hanson


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ure lisning all these at smae tiem


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes. Theres something known as a playlist.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

but in play list one ends then another starts i think not simultaneously


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

My I.Q is dropping by the second so i think ill just stop arguing.


----------



## Thales (Aug 15, 2008)

At 1:31pm CST I am listening to "The Eye" by the Smashing Pumpkins. 

Next up we have;
"The Tempest" - Pendulum
"Babe I'm Gonna Leave You" - Led Zepplin 
"Inside The Fire" - Disturbed

-fin
Thales


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Playing DOTA and listening to its music!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

jene va


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Leavin' by Jesse McCartney on repeat.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

MedGrunt said:


> Leavin' by Jesse McCartney on repeat.


 
Its ok...Wud have ALOT better without that "amazin amazin amazin amazin" tht repeats everytime he says amazing!

Listening to : 

Time To Pretend by MGMT #laugh


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL.. da washing machine go "rrrrrrrrrr" lol..



MedGrunt said:


> Leavin' by Jesse McCartney on repeat.


i looovee dis song #roll #cool


----------



## Aboudi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm yours by Jason Mraz.. really soothing


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Aboudi said:


> I'm yours by Jason Mraz.. really soothing


 
I agree!


----------



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

Wait for me by Theory of a Deadman.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

aj kamran khan k sath n realllllllllyyyyy woried for pak


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> aj kamran khan k sath n realllllllllyyyyy woried for pak



#laugh#laugh#laugh

Didnt knew u love politics Fareeha............!

Listening to the Shifa woman saying u failed to get in #shocked..............


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yaa i had a really good knowldege abt it but of pak only


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

listening to aisi taisi by azal....i know pretty old song but strongly dedicated to the muslims around the globe ....please help pakis


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

lisntng to indian idol


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

Womanizer- Britney Spears


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

indian idol ruburo


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

Teardrop - massive attack


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Ratatat. Channing Cope. Two really good bands.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

seeing chak de india good film


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

tha kar ke.....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

whats that #sorry


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

song from golmaal returns... lol funny movie.. =p


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

listening to sajni and glassi.................


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Listening to Tomb Raider - Legends main theme. Its in scottish, can't understand!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

humrahi....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ma da ladla begar gea #laugh


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

< sara > said:


> song from golmaal returns... lol funny movie.. =p


you mean crap movie!#laugh


right now :
what about now daughty


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

indion idol


----------



## audacious (Aug 5, 2008)

Ma da ladla#grin


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

roya re.....guzarish.....ajab si.....dance pe chace......


----------



## audacious (Aug 5, 2008)

usher "#rofl yeah"


----------



## abdul mannan1 (Nov 24, 2008)

kangna by dr.zeus


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

desi girl


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

daru peekay.....and look for me


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

teri aur hae raba


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

mar jawan... frm fashion


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

jalwa


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

for the love of God someone post something English


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

+1


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

also a fan?^^^


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Sami yusuf


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Dr Girish said:


> also a fan?^^^


I think he was just relieved to see some English! #laugh


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Dr Girish said:


> what about now daughty


this is one of my favorites..! #yes 

and right now... When we die - bowling for soup


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

MedGrunt said:


> I think he was just relieved to see some English! #laugh


haha yeah...with all those indian/paki songs posted by everyone that was a pleasant change xD


----------



## Slacker (Apr 1, 2009)

How abt some Japanese, Chinese, English & Classical music?
Any fans here?
haha....

After the Rain - Cossami
Rule - Ayumi Hamasaki
Velonica - Aqua Timez
Resonance - T.M.Revolution
Rakoczy March - Hungarian Rhapsody No.15 - Alfred Scholz: Philharmonia Slavonica
跪いて足をお嘗め（Strings Arranged）- ALI PROJECT 
Schubert- Serenade In D Minor-Classical Guitar
Seventeen Ain't So Sweet - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Cat And Mouse - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Misery Loves Its Company - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
孤单心事 - 蓝又时
甜甜的 - 周杰伦


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

@Slaker where are you from?
so you can speak/understand chinese?


@topic SigurRos-Salka


----------



## Slacker (Apr 1, 2009)

i can, i guess.... If i'm not wrong... 
i suck at english though(failed english).
So i'm trying to improve my english and focusing less on chinese...
By the way, i'm not taking A-level's chinese for your information.

Where i'm from?
haha...
Really i'm from nowhere...

Where i'm from does it really matters? 
Haha.#laugh


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

glycoloysis videoo


----------



## Tinker bellz (Apr 1, 2009)

teardrops on my guitar-taylor swift #yes


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

The Element Song...
AP Chem exam in less than 5 days... woohoo!!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

physio lecture


----------



## tanvimanohar (Jun 24, 2009)

Its 1:29 pm & I'm listening to 'Little miss can't be wrong' by Spin Doctors.


----------



## zack (Jun 25, 2009)

It is 6:18 p.m. and I am listening to Second Chance by Shinedown


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Tekitoi by Rachid Taha.
Best French song ever. Check it out.


----------



## fortis321 (Jul 10, 2009)

I love songs os COKE Studio ( Coke Studio )


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Mortal Kombat Theme song.

FATALITY!!! #cool


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

paddu said:


> Mortal Kombat Theme song.
> 
> FATALITY!!! #cool


Can't go wrong with that


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

^lol yep. Good times. Subzero, FTW!
@topic - currently tuned into DUCK TALES. Pretty damn catchy.


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

paddu said:


> ^lol yep. Good times. Subzero, FTW!
> @topic - currently tuned into DUCK TALES. Pretty damn catchy.


Haha nice, Scorpion here.

Listening to "Im a star" right now.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## orauf89 (Oct 5, 2009)

Classic rock all the way..!!!


----------



## Mehreen* (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone heard of Glee over here?
Loving the Britney songs for now ^^

But otherwise..
Maroon 5 has a new album out and they are kicking ass with it.
Also those interested in rock need to check out the band *SilverSun Pickups* - Brilliant thats what they are!

More music I shall post once I can remember some.

Good day all


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

file:///E:/IPOD/Breaking%20Benjamin/We%20Are%20Not%20Alone/Away.mp3


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The Black Keys- Tighten Up


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Mehreen* said:


> Anyone heard of Glee over here?
> Loving the Britney songs for now ^^
> 
> But otherwise..
> ...


Does Glee ever make their own songs or do they only cover other artists? 

I'm listening to "Please Don't Go"-Mike Posner


----------



## Mehreen* (Dec 29, 2009)

saadfaiz92 said:


> Does Glee ever make their own songs or do they only cover other artists?
> 
> I'm listening to "Please Don't Go"-Mike Posner


Thats the whole concept behind Glee. Creating their own versions of songs and musicals. Each episode has a theme behind it, and the people are pretty talented. I highly recommend that you watch. It doesnt disappoint. Or just check out the songs, some are reallly good =)
:happy:


----------



## Arzt Adler (Nov 27, 2010)

Aya re..just free from xams of 2nd year..trying to enjoy..but after xams..why are we soooooooooooo bored..


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

You are my sunshineeeee, My only sunshineeeee,
You make me Happyyyy when skies are greyyyyy .......

by: Johnny Cash#cool


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Justin Bieber- Baby


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Selena Gomez- Naturally!!! #happy


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

Me myself and time-demi lovato


----------



## FAIZA BATOOL (Dec 15, 2010)

news on TV#roll


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

5:31 a.m listening to Mauka from the new movie Arakshan! Bollywood=life. And NO not the old day crap.


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

Cupid's Chokehold- Gym Class Heroes


----------



## imahsan (Sep 13, 2011)

Azaan ...


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

listening Saada Haq song from movie Rockstar


----------



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

Devils Never Cry
Devil May Cry 3 Official Soundtrack.
This one's particularly used in the credits. The eyes can SEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------

